# What kind of lube is safe for use during pregnancy?!



## SnowWhite90

I kind of hate sex since becoming pregnant...

But every once in awhile ill give into OH, only thing is, I can't seem to get erm...wet enough. Its because i dont really want to do it, i know that. I just worry to much, can't let go of my thoughts and go with the flow.

So tell me ladies, what kinda lube is safe to use?! 


xxxxxx


----------



## kat2504

Any lube is safe. It won't get past your cervix. Use a normal water based lube like you might have done before you were pregnant. KY jelly is an option, or one of those Durex Play lubricants.

I think the dryness is caused by the pregnancy hormones. It takes me longer to get in the mood too.


----------



## MeowPurr32

I agree, any water-based lube that's not old/expired. If you happen to have any products with spermicide, don't use those. (Because obviously it's not needed, and spermicide can trigger infections). But a regular water-based lube made for the purpose should be fine.


----------

